# Steering lock? Anyone use them and which ones?



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Thinking about adding a bit of extra security to the TT when parking and looking at a steering lock.

Anyone on here use one? And if so which one did you go for and are you happy with it?

Thanks
David


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello,
While I doubt that you are from my parts. I dont think they have this company/brand wherever you are. But I had the steering lock installed and it works very well.
The lock shaft is small enough to store in my armrest and slides in effortlessly.
I am a fan of this mechanism and the insurance gives me a reduction if I install it.
As how effective it is? How do you measure that? (Knock on wood no one stole my car...yet)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Venom7000 said:


> Hello,
> While I doubt that you are from my parts. I dont think they have this company/brand wherever you are. But I had the steering lock installed and it works very well.
> The lock shaft is small enough to store in my armrest and slides in effortlessly.
> I am a fan of this mechanism and the insurance gives me a reduction if I install it.
> As how effective it is? How do you measure that? (Knock on wood no one stole my car...yet)


What company / brand?

Looks pretty stealth to me


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I use a Disklock, available from Amazon. Highly visible security, highly effective security. It's enough to put most off from even trying.
Word of warning should you go head, buy the steering wheel cover and carry bag they really help.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Disklok-Steeri ... wheel+lock


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I use Stoplock Pro Steering Lock.

Rated number 1 by auto express in 2016.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Edinburra said:


> I use a Disklock, available from Amazon. Highly visible security, highly effective security. It's enough to put most off from even trying.
> Word of warning should you go head, buy the steering wheel cover and carry bag they really help.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Disklok-Steeri ... wheel+lock


Wouldn't have thought about a cover - thanks for advice


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> I use Stoplock Pro Steering Lock.
> 
> Rated number 1 by auto express in 2016.


Is this the one you use?

Stoplock HG 149-00 Steering Wheel Lock Pro https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003S51WII/ ... lAbADD14Y1


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just one point guys - where do you keep the key for your Stoplock or Disklok ? :?:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Just one point guys - where do you keep the key for your Stoplock or Disklok ? :?:


I'd put it on my key ring.... my thinking is to use the lock more so when away from home such as hotel car parks etc.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

So they break into your house, take the car keys, and the lock keys that are in same drawer?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> So they break into your house, take the car keys, and the lock keys that are in same drawer?


Yep and take the key to the garage as well!

It's more away from home I am looking at.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

I use the stoplock pro when parked on my drive or out and about.

I never leave the key with my car keys. I have it on a quick release clip.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

digital_dreamer said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Stoplock Pro Steering Lock.
> ...


That's the one


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


The company that does this uses Mul-T lock brand for their locks.
However I see that everyone else is suggesting the standard steering locks (the ones you have to mount and carry).
My lock mechanism is installed in to the steering wheel bridge and the key lock us under the steering wheel. Very nice and stealthy.
You get in to your car and use the special key to unlock the steering wheel underneath it. Mine does what everyone elses except it's installed in the steering wheel colum. So it doesnt look like your grandads Volvo during the 90s' (some Eastern Europe joke here for you)


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sales of steering locks DOUBLE as drivers go low-tech to beat today's technologically-advanced car thieves

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... OUBLE.html


----------

